# Installing W3



## Pablo.Q (Jul 6, 2014)

I had my computer formated and lost many files and programs, among them, W3. I've tried several links to install it and had problems with all of them. Is there any safe website to download W3 + Frozen Throne?

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can reinstall it from the Battle.net website.


----------

